# the canon 100d/sl1



## nda (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello All, I recently purchased a 100D/SL1, I'm just after an opinion on people who have used this camera?
Do you like it?
Do you hate it?
Worst and best parts, etc?

I personally love it, very small but you get used to it handles just like a slr, love the crop factor on a small form body and it's got a fantastic shutter sound


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi nda.
I don't own one, so this is purely an observation from your pic with a big white connected, can you still get your fingers round the grip, between the grip and the lens? Doesn't look like there is room, but I know it could just be the angle. I have large hands so if there is no gap it would not work for me. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been playing about with my daughter's 1100D recently, using it in RAW for the first time, because I'm going to get a small body for when I don't want to lug the larger stuff around. I was considering the M, but now think I am almost certainly going to get a 100D instead because I really like the tiny dSLR form.

However for myself the size of the camera body must match the lens, so I would never buy something so small to use a 70-200 on a regular basis.


----------



## nda (Apr 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nda.
> I don't own one, so this is purely an observation from your pic with a big white connected, can you still get your fingers round the grip, between the grip and the lens? Doesn't look like there is room, but I know it could just be the angle. I have large hands so if there is no gap it would not work for me.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



I have medium hands and there is still room, so I don't think it will be an issue.



Sporgon said:


> I've been playing about with my daughter's 1100D recently, using it in RAW for the first time, because I'm going to get a small body for when I don't want to lug the larger stuff around. I was considering the M, but now think I am almost certainly going to get a 100D instead because I really like the tiny dSLR form.
> 
> However for myself the size of the camera body must match the lens, so I would never buy something so small to use a 70-200 on a regular basis.



I agree, I would never use the 70-200/2.8 it looks and feels ridiculous, however the 70-300L now that's different ball game, I've taken this combo as it appears in the pic to many outdoor events and it is now my fav combo


----------



## candc (Apr 19, 2014)

i bought one as a gift a while ago and used it for myself for a bit. i liked everything about the camera and was shocked at how good the 18-55 stm kit lens was


----------



## pwp (Apr 19, 2014)

Unwilling to lug a 1-Series or 5D3 yet again on a trekking trip to Laos I picked up the then just released SL1 and got my first ever EF-S lens, the 15-85is. I was under no illusions that the handling and performance across all sorts of parameters would fall well short of my FF bodies. Yes, it's slower to use than the pro bodies but the well established DSLR benefits set it apart from any compact or mirrorless cameras I've owned, used or tested. In short, for me it's an ideal travel camera, tiny, light and delivers very competent APS-C level files.

It's even found its way into my professional work when a lightweight third body has been called for. Provided you're going in with your eyes open, this is a very rewarding little camera. In my view it's one of the more interesting releases from Canon in a long time.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-100d-rebel-sl1

-pw


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 19, 2014)

pwp said:


> . In my view it's one of the more interesting releases from Canon in a long time.
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-100d-rebel-sl1
> 
> -pw



Agreed !


----------



## ATC (Apr 19, 2014)

+1


----------



## benherman (Apr 19, 2014)

I bought one last year, it's useful for extra reach, autofocus not fantastic, but workable (I have 5D IIs). Image quality is great, dynamic range seems very good, highlights are preserved and files are extremely workable, viewfinder is an ok size for composing, love the weight - my primary reason for purchase due to my neck being dodgy, I am currently using without a strap, but need some sort of wrist strap for it to keep things off my neck.

I was considering investing (what a curious word) in fuji or sony gear, but for $430 (I'm Aussie) I saved a heap and can use all my existing lenses on it. I used it yesterday for a sunrise seaside shoot and with my 70-200 2.8II the focus missed a fair few times shooting various subjects, but still got lots of ripper shots. I suggest keeping it off f2.8-3.2 for critical work, I've noticed a significant reduction in sharpness compared to my 5ds.

I have achieved shots that I couldn't get with my full frame camera, particularly of wildlife, so that I'm glad I have a cropped sensor again. I also use it for street photography with my sigma 35 1.4 which is a great combo.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought my daughter an Xti. It was ok... but it didn't do a few things that I thought she would take advantage of, like live view focusing, better iso functionality, etc. So I upgraded her to a sl1. 

My thought on it are as follows. It's good enough. I like the size of it for a 10 year old and I probably won't upgrade it unless it is a wash (sell it for $400 and buy an upgraded body for $400). 

I had the 60D before my mkiii... and it the sensor is fine... but damn it is grainy in comparison. I edit some of her images and I have to push the grain reduction beyond where I normally like to. 

It is excellent in good lighting... it is adequate in low light. No surprise there. I'm not fond of the touchscreen because I rarely use it, but it is fine. My daughter likes it and it is really light to carry. 

We were at the zoo today and my 5d mkiii plus 70-200 mkii were a pain in the ass to carry when I wasn't taking photos. When I was taking photos... I could have cared less. I longed for the sl1 and a 70-200 f/4 combo...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 20, 2014)

One of my main uses of the SL1 is a pole cam- light weight 



Bodie / pole cam © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Chainshaw (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought one for my wife. We put a 40mm pancake on it and she carries it everywhere! It really is a fantastic alternative to a point and shoot. She can drop it with the pancake in her purse and take along the 55-250STM and she is good to go.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2014)

Chainshaw said:


> I bought one for my wife. We put a 40mm pancake on it and she carries it everywhere! It really is a fantastic alternative to a point and shoot. She can drop it with the pancake in her pure and take along the 55-250STM and she is good to go.



If her purse is like my wife's... I hope she puts it in a plastic bag.


----------

